
Show HN: How to test usability of websites remotely - TadeUX
https://blog.uxtweak.com/remote-usability-testing/
======
brudgers
previous comments,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21882635](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21882635)

~~~
TadeUX
Thank you for linking them here. To address "you provide a script tag with
data attributes. Don't do that!" \- we do not do that anymore. It was in a
first version of a script which we are not using for quite some time now.

~~~
brudgers
For a "Show HN" the product home page probably meets the spirit better than a
blog post because the landing page is something people can "play with or try
out." A blog post is just a thing to read and more suited to ordinary
submission. Good luck.

~~~
TadeUX
Thank you for your opinion. Here is our landing page:
[https://www.uxtweak.com/](https://www.uxtweak.com/)

